# Reno race aircraft in fire



## sunny91 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi: The pilot jump and was safe..

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 14, 2007)

HOly crap...


----------



## timshatz (Mar 15, 2007)

Showed that on National Geographic. Dude got banged up a bit on coming out. Hit the elevator and broke something. 

Better than riding it down.


----------



## R-2800 (Mar 15, 2007)

wow that is really sad that was one of the very few Super Corsairs 
At least he got out ok


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 19, 2007)

Dang! I wonder if anyone's had to bail out near the crowd...


----------

